# Just installed my painted smoked tails.



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll have final pics when I get the monaro rear valence installed.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I like the fully blacked out"murdered" look of your car. I don't care for blacked out tails because it may make it harder for drivers to see the tails. But I like the look of them though.

I still like the Porche exhaust tips, really nice idea.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks.

Actually the lights are perfectly visible when they go off in the day or night.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I was shocked at how little light mine lost when I tinted them. Perfectly visable day or night.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I did my NSX darker.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Damn, nice....both of them!


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

i got to tell ya batmans.. that is one sexy sexy car,the gto, i love the whole blacked out setup.:cool but i was wonderin if you know if those wheels come in chrome


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Bluegoat05 said:


> i got to tell ya batmans.. that is one sexy sexy car,the gto, i love the whole blacked out setup.:cool but i was wonderin if you know if those wheels come in chrome


I didn't like the chrome look, so opted for powder coating the entire wheel.

I think they are no longer made.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I like the fully blacked out"murdered" look of your car. I don't care for blacked out tails because it may make it harder for drivers to see the tails. But I like the look of them though.
> 
> I still like the Porche exhaust tips, really nice idea.


What year and type of Porche is that off of?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

your goat looks awesome man!!! congrats...im in the process of blacking mine out too...all i really need left is to get the silver rear bumper insert painted and black rims....your car is just another reassurance for me to love doing it


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice tires too. Just got four of the same in 265/35/18s now i'm just waiting on the wheels to be made.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Falco21 said:


> your goat looks awesome man!!! congrats...im in the process of blacking mine out too...all i really need left is to get the silver rear bumper insert painted and black rims....your car is just another reassurance for me to love doing it


Thanks.

Make sure the rims are powder coated black. If u paint them they will chip easier.

And if they are wider after market rims u may wanna consider the factory mud flaps to protect the sides of your car. I started to get rock chips with the wider tires.


----------

